# [SOLVED] Whee to buy this system??



## Jonny_Mampaey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys i'm very interested in buying this liquid cooling system, the Thermaltake Aquarius 3:

http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/cooling/Tt_Aquarius_III/index.html

thing is i can't find it anywhere!! i've been searching far and wide and as of yet, nothing =[

does anyone know where to buy one from?? i would prefer it to be dispatched from the UK but would consider overseas if it came to it.

cheers, John =]


----------



## Jonny_Mampaey (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy this system??*

does no one at all know where i can buy this system? =[


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Whee to buy this system??*

i would not recommend this brand to my worst enemy

look at the swiftek systems


----------



## Jonny_Mampaey (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Whee to buy this system??*

ohhh ok, i've read some good reviews on thermaltake but i'll take your word for it =] thankyou


----------

